# Coshocton, OH - 2 Y Females, Dropped



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Coshocton, OH | 2 females

2 beautiful female shepards left in drop box with no information

*Coshocton County Animal Shelter*, Coshocton, OH 

(740)622-9741* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (740)622-9741 *


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

what!?!?! no pictures!!! jk... hoping for more information soon!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone nearby that can visit and take pictures?


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AW! She is so cute.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

:help:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Has anyone tried the rescue in Chicago? Just a thought if there are no others near that can help.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

anyone else think she may have an ear infection? thats what my dogs do with one ear higher than the other when they are having an issue with their ear. wish i could help


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP from pg 2 !


----------

